# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Back in business!!!



## Chavez (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok after the disaster of "The Great Icestorm of 2002 - NC" I have the tanks back in balance

Only lost two prized discus - 6" Red/Turk and a 6" Wild Green and a significant portion of my apistos. They slowly died after a few months post icestorm. Why ?????

Check them out www.aquacharlotte.com


----------



## Chavez (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok after the disaster of "The Great Icestorm of 2002 - NC" I have the tanks back in balance

Only lost two prized discus - 6" Red/Turk and a 6" Wild Green and a significant portion of my apistos. They slowly died after a few months post icestorm. Why ?????

Check them out www.aquacharlotte.com


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Glad to hear you're back in business! There's nothing more disheartening than having Mother Nature turn on you. The pics are beautiful!

Re your apistos: it's possible that the stress resulting from the storm (I assume you were without power for some time and the tanks cooled off considerably?) may have given internal worms or parasites the chance to get the upper hand; virtually all apistos carry an endemic parasite or worm load, certainly if they're wild caught. Most of the time they can live with them with no problem, but when stress of some kind rears its ugly head, it gives the internal bad guys the chance to take over.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Chavez (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes most possibly the case for thier deaths. I treated all the tanks, discus and apistos, with levamasole HCL for the worms. Then treated with Myracide and Myracyn for the bacterial infections and other critters I thought would come. Unfortunately the treatment did not work!

The one good thing about the power outage is that if finally killed some of the BBA and other algae that I was plaqued with!!! Atleast now I have a couple of months to get ready for the contest.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Looks sweet. 
I gotta say they are looking good.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_sunnysmom (Feb 8, 2003)

Paul,

what type is the apisto on the bottom left of the home page? Beautiful finnage!

Stacey

55gal community, moderately planted, 2.5wpg, CO2
7gal bowfront, 2wpg, heavily planted, betta, otos, ember tetras
10 gal q-tank


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

A. bitaeniata

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> I treated all the tanks, discus and apistos, with levamasole HCL for the worms. Then treated with Myracide and Myracyn for the bacterial infections and other critters I thought would come. Unfortunately the treatment did not work!


Well, it's not like you didn't do all the right things. I'm a big fan of levamisole, I treat all new fish with it and deworm all my tanks quarterly or thereabouts with levamisole and metronidazole in combination, mixed into ColorBits (best thing I've found, it holds together well). Levamisole does a great job on most everything that bothers cichlids, and metronidazole seems to pick up the rest (like the nematodes). Could be there was a critter present the levamisole wasn't effective against--but as you noted, at least you have the opportunity for a fresh start, and you can turn that into a good thing.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## imported_aspen (Feb 20, 2003)

vicki, i am interested in your post about your met/levamisole treatment. could you please post exact directions that you use? if this post is o/t, maybe you could move it to the correct area with my apologies.

tia, rick


----------

